# Giant OCR2 2005 Stem



## NickTheBrit (Jun 8, 2005)

I've recently bought a medium Giant OCR2 and at 5'10" I'm at the top end for the size. I'm thinking of swapping in a longer stem. Does anyone know the size of the current stem - Giant doesn't mention it on the spec sheet.

Thanks much,

Nick


----------

